# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  por fin llegó!!!

## magic espartano

Hola a todos!
Supongo que lo sabreis, pero yo me entere hace.dos dias, y es que por fin Luis Pardo va a sacar un libro de iniciacion al Mentalismo!! 
Yo desconozco si ya tiene alguno ( diria que no) pero creo que este libro va a ser muy esperado por los amantes de la magia y sobretodo del mentalismo. 
Yo personalmente lo espero con ganas.
Que opinais vosotros??

----------


## Ochosi

Opino que soy demasiado pobre para todos los libros que me gustaría tener  :117: 

Dónde te has enterado? No lo sabía, pero de ser cierto creo que puede ser un aporte interesante.

----------


## magic espartano

Lo comento el mismo, en principio solo le quedaba encontrar una editorial  para poder publicarlo

----------


## Ochosi

Estamos hablando del mismo libro que anunció hace... 3 años? Verá la luz, finalmente? O también son los padres? :P

----------


## chacariz

Espero leerlo pronto. ya veremos quien lo comercializa. siempre es bueno para los magos que quieren meterse en este tema del mentalismo y viniendo de quien viene, creo que será un buen libro. pues yo ya tengo escrito el mio hace un par de meses y aún no lo he presentado, cuando lo haga lo anunciaré. Seguramente será a final de año. 

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## magic espartano

Pues supongo que sera el mismo libro, pero la ultima noticia que tengo es que lo presento a la editorial. En cuanto sepa algo mas ya lo ire publicando. Asi el que este interesado en el libro podra ir a comprarlo. Creo qie sera un gran libro de iniciacion, y mas siendo de él.

----------


## Ochosi

> Haciendo las últimas correcciones de mi libro L-MENTAL (INICIACIÓN AL MENTALISMO) antes de mandarlo a la editorial...
>  Tras cuatro años de trabajo, al fin verá la luz!!!!



Pues sí, parece ser que ya queda menos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ochosi

It's coming...

250442_10151477103196559_1460046659_n.jpg

----------


## magic espartano

Justo iva a poner la ultima novedad, pero ochosi se me ha adelantado jeje, pued hay teneis la portada del libro, y muy pronto lo tendremls a la venta!!

----------


## Iban

Me duelen los ojos.

----------


## Sr.Mago

espero que cruce el atlántico y llegue a latinoamerica, que viniendo de Luis Pardo, seguro sera un aporte gigantesco

----------


## Ravenous

La verdad es que la foto no es muy acertada.

----------


## Iban

Si se le pudiera dar también otro consejo, que quite de la portada "Mentalismo".

Primero, porque con esa grafía se lee: "Mentalismo Mental".

Y segundo, porque la propia construcción de la segunda palabra: ELE-mental pide a gritos la elipsis de la primera.

Y si quiere aprovechar la grafía y el "juego de palabras", que utilice como mayúscula de "Luis", la misma "L" (no las misma misma, como hace ahora, sino una igual). Eso hace dos cosas, une el mentalismo a su nombre, y crea una ambigüedad entre "ele-mental" (que a su vez ya contiene un doble significado: mentalismo + elemental) y "Luis-mental" (mentralismo de Luis).

----------


## chacariz

Lo estoy esperando. El mio es para iniciarte en el mentalismo, son cosas simples para magos que quiera tomar esta dirección, pues a veces me preguntan  ¿como conocer estos principios?,  aun no se cuando lo sacaré. Lo anunciaré oportunamente. Espero leer primero este y ya luego saldrá el mio.

Saluos mágicos.

----------


## Ochosi

A nivel gráfico, me parece una portada mal hecha. No fea (la foto me encanta, es 100% Pardo), sino técnicamente mal compuesta. Pero mas allá de eso, y como lo importante es el contenido, creo que usaré mis malas artes para que alguien me lo acabe regalando  :117:

----------


## Ochosi

Según comentó Pardo ayer en el programa Visto lo Visto, el libro saldrá a la venta el día 10, y será un libro de iniciación en el mas estricto sentido de la palabra: historia y orígen del mentalismo, y algún juego básico.

----------


## magic espartano

Si es por lo de " iva "  :117:  iban, mi excusa es que en el mvl la V y la B estan muy juntas y se cuela alguna que otra sin querer jaja.
Como escribo desde el mvl entendereis que se metan letras donde no corresponden.

----------


## Moss

> Me duelen los ojos.


Cierto.

En este caso, lo "gótico" roza lo "gore".  En la "Casa del Libro" esa portada va a causar furor.

----------


## Ochosi

A mi la foto me gusta, en serio. Cualquier otra cosa no hubiese sido "Pardo". Pero lo demás es... Es... Argh, que horror :P

En una semana estará a la venta, a ver qué tal es el interior

----------


## magic espartano

No  dicen que no hay que juzgar un libro por su portada?  Quizá la portada se hubiera echo de 1.000 maneras diferentes, él eligió esa ( sus razones tendrá) creo que pardo es un hombre meticuloso y sabe lo que hace en su trabajo ( si me equivoco corregidme ) 
Habrá que esperar y valorar el libro en si.

Yo estoy con Ochosi, la portada me encanta jeje 100% Pardo

----------


## Ochosi

Quién ha juzgado el libro por su portada? Estamos juzgando LA portada  :117: 

En 3 días estará a la venta, en principio.

----------


## magic espartano

Ya ya se k nadie ha juzgado el libro por la portada. Creo que me exprese mal, al fin y al cabo quise decir que la portada creo k la habra pensado bien antes de publicarla. Claro que para gustos los colores.

Habrá que esperar 3 días para poder adquirir el libro. A ver si el interior esta bien o esperábamos mas.

----------


## Ochosi

Tranquilo, era solo una broma. Se te ha entendido perfectamente  :Smile1: 

Por lo que Luis ha explicado, dudo que vayamos a encontrarnos nada revelador (digo nosotros, los que ya estamos metidos en esto), pero es una buena iniciativa ofrecer un libro de iniciación en castellano, creo que ayudará a mucha gente (aunque eso suponga mas competencia  :117: )

----------


## Sr.Mago

Cuando alguien lo tenga se agradeceria (o yo agradeceria  :117: ), una reseña, para que ver que tal, ya que seguramente tardará en llegar (si llega) a este lado del mundo.

----------


## magic espartano

Pues ya tenemos a la venta el libro de Luis Pardo!.
Creo qie es un pocco de la historia del mentalismo, psicologia y algun efecto hay tambien.
Es un libro para iniciados al mentalismo que quieran saber los comienzos etc.

Pero puede estar bien, un poco de teoria mas de efectos. Pero bueno para efrctos ya tenemos varios libros de mentalismo.

El 1 que lo tenga y le haya echado un ojo que nos diga a ver que tal es!.  O quiza no... Jejej

----------


## chacariz

Pues me gustaria saber donde se comercializa y el precio.

Saludos magicos.

----------


## salinger

en tienda magia ya lo tienes por un modélico precio de 22 , 99 euros ,si alguien tiene el libro que comente o ponga una reseña hay algunos que se mueren de curiosidad .

----------


## Iban

He aquí la reseña de Tiendamagia:

---

Con tan sólo una mirada, sabe lo que piensas: nombres, deseos, miedos…

…y puede conseguir abstraerte de todo lo que te rodea a través de una conversación.

Luis Pardo utiliza en sus efectos lo que él mismo denomina como energía mental. Con ella y otros elementos consigue atraer a curiosos y escépticos y el resultado es, siempre, un divertidísimo asombro lleno de misterio.

Es un Mentalista inusual, diferente y único. Un Ilusionista del siglo XXI que va mucho más allá de lo habitual, pues en sus espectáculos no solo busca sorprender al público, sino que intenta transmitir diferentes sensaciones y emociones, así como contar lo que él piensa a través de cada una de sus experiencias.

En este libro, nos invita a conocer de primera mano muchos de los efectos que él mismo realiza en sus actuaciones, por lo que serás confidente de sus secretos y comprobarás que, aún sabiéndolos, la Magia no pierde ni un ápice de su interés.

Entre sus páginas encontrarás, además, una verdadera tesis sobre el Mentalismo donde conocerás muchos detalles sobre el funcionamiento de esta máquina tan compleja como es el cerebro, así como un paseo histórico por la vida de famosos Mentalistas tales como Dunninguer, Annemann o Max Maven, por citar algunos.


Ficha técnica: 15 x 21 cm- Ilustrado - Encuadernación rústica - 222 Páginas.

---

Iniciación Al Mentalismo Elemental - Luis Pardo - Libro Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## salinger

gracias iban ,pero quería decir un indice del libro xD ,la verdad que tiene buena pinta este libro .

----------

